# How to Get into Fitness Modeling?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Dear Tom,I’ve been a bodybuilder for some time, and I’m now interested in getting into fitness modeling. I’m 24 years old and I feel modeling is something I’d do really well in. I no longer want to be that “big moose” of a guy anymore – I want to stay shredded and pleasing to look [...]

*Read More...*


----------

